# Phenix K2



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

This is probably the hardest rod I have ever tried to take pix of and explain the concept of a rod. The heart of the build is a Phenix K2 6’8” Medium Light casting blank. It has a custom FUJI SK split reel seat and red FUJI Titanium Micro guides, starting with a TLCSG 6, 4 TKBSG 4.5’s, AND 4 TLSG 4.0’s….now the hard part. I spiral everything I build for saltwater and have always spiraled to the right for people that cast right-handed.
I have been re-evaluating my layouts and was having some problems with the geometry of the way I hold the rod while I work the baits and fight the fish. 

I cast right handed, hold the rod in my right hand, and use a left handed reel. I also hold the rod out to my left side about 30 degrees with my wrist rotating the crank down about 30 degrees. This geometry of me holding the rod with my wrist turned holds true no matter which direction I point the rod. Everyone seems to hold and work the rod differently, but for me…the standard geometry of guides running the blank exactly opposite the reel seat doesn’t make sense for me.

So what I have done, is rotated the blank 30 degrees from the glued up reel seat to the actual bottom of the rod. I put my stripper and transition guides in the same place I always do in relation to the reel, and arrive at my running guides 30 degrees quicker…..the new bottom of my rod. I also, mis-aligned the reel seat, so my reel aims off to the left, right at my stripper. It also turns the reel more in line with my right arm as it holds the rod completing the alignment…straight down my arm through the reel, the stripper, and on to my running guides. As I said, it is a hard concept to describe, but it easily becomes apparent when you hold the rod in person. I call the concept a “Geo Wrap” for the new geometric aspect.

Here are some pix….I already put some up on the FTU Rod Builders day thread with the new MGX-TREME Revo that weighs in at 4.9 oz’s…combined with this rod they weighed a little over 7.5oz’s total! The pix are great! But the reel is a right handed crank, which didn’t work out for my guide layout pix, so I took those with a Core 51.


----------



## trouttracker82 (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice terry. I have a question. Has ftu started carrying phenix blanks?


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Sweet build Terry. That seat looks sharp, especially with the decal. What about those red guides? I know you listed them as titanium, but did you paint them with some red candy to get the color?


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

I couldn't put more than 8 pix on per post, so here are more on the layout...
The first pic showing the reel from above shows the offset of the reel seat pointing the reel at a slight angle to the left...which is right at the stripper which I start off 10 degrees to the left.

You will also notice on these pix, that when I roll the rod to the left, the stripper is now almost on the side of the blank ....which makes a quick trip to the bottom!


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

trouttracker82 said:


> Very nice terry. I have a question. Has ftu started carrying phenix blanks?


I am working on the PO now...I was planning on bringing them in by last month, but we had way to much going on. We should have them in 2 -3 weeks! Can't wait!


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

looks good im glade u got that concept down on how to turn guide it does make a difference of which way to roll. the objective is to keep line from touching the rod. i fish with my left so i spiril to the right.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

*Very nice rod and very good work.*

I like to show you one casting rod build in Romania by my young friend Andrei SAVA on PHENIX K2 TX-736H-C blank :


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Those are awesome!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Always outside the Box...! No matter the setup, that's one beautiful build...! 

NOW where's my RODS...! ;-)
Doug


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

NOW where's my RODS...! ;-)
Doug

haha....no problem Doug! I'd be honored
Thanks much for everyones comments...I wasn't sure if my description made any sense! lol


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Sharp looking rod but now I want to see some fish pics.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I went to FTU last Wednesday and missed seeing you Terry. Nice looking rod.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

johnmyjohn said:


> Sharp looking rod but now I want to see some fish pics.


You can see one 20 lb.walleye(C&R)catch by my Romanian friend ,Andrei SAVA with similar rod :


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

johnmyjohn said:


> Sharp looking rod but now I want to see some fish pics.


Haha...me too John!


----------

